# Como manipular el eje Y  en circuit maker



## felipealmanza1 (Mar 5, 2008)

pues es simple quiero simular las curvas caracteristicas de los diodos, pero para desgracia mia no e podido hacer el cambio del eje y (y-axis) para que me muestre un voltaje o una corriente, algo asi como la grafica de Vd vs Id.
ya que puedo simular las dos pero por aparte. 

Gracias por la colaboracion de antemano


----------



## mabauti (Mar 5, 2008)

para curvas caracteristicas necesitas un barrido de DC


----------

